# chain guard lettering paint color



## Brian Boothe (May 19, 2017)

not sure if this has ever been covered.  if so, my apologies.  i need to screen a 68 orange krate chain guard lettering but do not know what the correct color was.  any help would be great.  Thanks!!


----------



## 72runner (May 21, 2017)

Gary wold does em for 50 bucks!


----------



## GWLW7272 (May 24, 2017)

Brian Boothe said:


> not sure if this has ever been covered.  if so, my apologies.  i need to screen a 68 orange krate chain guard lettering but do not know what the correct color was.  any help would be great.  Thanks!!



we are now offering Schwinn OEM style chain guard silk screening...contact us at :GWLW7272@aol.com


----------



## GWLW7272 (May 24, 2017)

please contact us :GWLW7272@aol.com

we can do factory oem Schwinn silk screening for your chain guard


----------

